# Does anyone own a S&W.22 auto pistol?



## firewokey

I was woundering if they worked ok and if there were any problems with them.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

I have a 22a and it is about the best automatic you can buy for the money, reliable, easy to take down for cleaning, very accurate, and comfortable in the hand. I bought mine late summer of 2007 and paid $210 OTD for the gun. I have owned Ruger Mk III and Buckmark but find I like the S&W better.

As for as the model 41 goes I have never heard a bad word and they very accurate from what I hear. They are just too much money for me justify for just a plinking gun.


----------



## mrsnipy

I also have a 22a, it went right back to smith after first shooting session due to it not going back together properly after dissassembly to clean. It was back to my door in 2 weeks repaired. it does peferr certian ammo over differnt types, but yes it is one of my favorite 22 pistols to shoot.


----------



## jimg11

*S&W 22 Semi Auto Pistol*

My 22 fun guns are a 422 blue with adjustable sights and a 622 stainless / alloy with fixed sights. they are quite reliable and accurate.


----------



## shooterinohio

I just bought one for 190$ brand new just put over 100 rounds through mine only had 2 ftf and that was the ammo, i put 100 cci mags no problems


----------



## ThunderGun

*Yep*

Model 41


----------



## tc15

Had a 22A but it wasn't as accurate as my ruger so I sold it.Never had any problems with it,just wasn't as accurate as I thought it should be.


----------



## Teuthis

*S&w .22*

I have owned several S&W .22 pistols, including a model 41. They have always functioned perfectly and been quite accurate. I would certainly consider puchashing another, but I have a model 422 now that fills the bill perfectly.


----------



## blue d

Have a 422. 

Has had several thousands of rounds run through it with only a very few hic-ups. I don't clean and care for it as well as I should. Digests cheap bulk ammo as reliably as the more expensive stuff.

Very accurate and reliable.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

tc15 said:


> Had a 22A but it wasn't as accurate as my ruger so I sold it.Never had any problems with it, just wasn't as accurate as I thought it should be.


I got rid of a MIII Target because the 22A was a bit more accurate and lot cheaper. :smt023


----------



## tc15

Waldo Pepper said:


> I got rid of a MIII Target because the 22A was a bit more accurate and lot cheaper. :smt023


I just found that my MII gov. Ruger was more accurate than than the 22A thats why I got rid of it.The 22A was a nice pistol to shoot,easy to take down and I never had it fail on me in any way.It just had a shotgun pattern ,the further you got out the worse it got.As far as being cheaper, I paid $225 new for the Smith at a gun show the first year they came out.I had bought the ruger 2 years earlier at the same show for $25 less.


----------



## swampfox1975

I just bought a 22a-1 from the info on this site. I have shot it already and I find it better than my friends walther and ruger markII. It just fits my hand like a glove. The only thing I am going to look into is a different rear sight, or laser. Sweet gun with alot of pop with blazers.


----------



## Teuthis

I've had a 622 for many years. It is accurate, light, easy shooting and reliable. I had a model 41 and it was superb but the 622 is more practical for field use.


----------



## dannyb

*Model 41*

Had it for years. Eats anything I give it. Only jammed when I stopped shooting for 10 years (family business plus my own career = no time for anything) and then it shot 50 rounds of old garbage perfectly until it started to FTE. My wife finally decided it was OK to learn to shoot, she loves it too, but the grip is a bit big for her hands.


----------



## kenn

Heads up - 
If you are thinking of getting one:
http://www.gun-tests.com/performance/mar97failed.html


----------



## Wyatt

Kenn, that review is over 11 years old, from March of 1997 when it was a new model. Do you know if it is still relevant? I would think S&W would have worked out any bugs by now. The gun's been around for a while now so I would think it is generally well liked.

Also, all the negatives mentioned in the review were about a previous S&W model, the 2206. The 22A isn't even reviewed in that article.


----------



## kev74

I just bought a 2206 last night and should be able to pick it up next week. For what it cost me with 2 mags, I'd be happy to call it art and hang it on the wall. 

That review is prety old, and with S&W's warrenty I'm not to worried about the quality. Plus there are a few guys here and on other boards who have nothing but good to say about these.


----------



## wjh2657

My S&W 2214 was my Kit Gun for over 10 years. I carried it on long walks and fishing trips. It is highly reliable and accurate within the 15 foot range I expect to use it in. Never had an issue with ammo, it fires everything. It only got retired from that role when I bought my Ruger New Bearcat SS. I'll probably never get rid of it.


----------



## Ricks2524

I've got a 22A. Good and accurate gun, but don't like Federal cheapie ammo. Shoots everything else fine


----------



## algoesfast

I know this is a little late. But I have a 22a-1. And it is junk. I know maybe it was a friday gun. With about 1000 rounds through it I normally have 1 ftfire out of 15 rounds. The plastic piece that attaches onto the spring rod has been replaced. And now the slide release will not work right. When the mag is empty and the slide stop is suppose to catch it. The slide pops the release mechanism out of its little indent on the frame. You can still use it to release the slide. But you can shoot. The trigger will not work. I had to take the grips off and put it back in its housing just to see it do it again after the next mag. I think they are JUNK!!!!


----------



## Wyatt

algoesfast: Have you talked to customer service about your problems? I'd be surprised if they wouldn't do what they can to fix the problems you've had.


----------



## katera

I shot a friends 41 last week and was very impressed. It was very accurate with a very nice trigger. It is now at the top of my gun list for next purchas.


----------



## bh1974

*.22a*

picked one up about a month ago, it,s very accurate but at least one or two rounds out of every mag i run thur it gets jammed in the slide when ejecting the case, maybe it's the ammo i use. just picked one up because they are so affordable to shot & too stay in practice. my bigger cal. guns just get to expensive to shot all the time. other then that it's a good gun for the $$$$!


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I had a 422, it was pretty reliable but was a little picky with ammo. I ended up selling it and got a Buckmark. The 422 was a pretty good pistol though. Friends have a few different models of S&W's and they swear by them:smt033:smt1099


----------



## revolvers&w

*22 a*

have had my 22-a for nearly a year with no problems.
Shot it last night with a cheap NC star red dot it was a blast.


----------

